# Digital Composers: What's Your Favorite Software for Composing Music?



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 1, 2018)

I don't talk much about my composition of music, but I do write lyric-less music on the occasion (I cannot write lyrics to save my life) when a little tune pops up in my head. If you're interested in hearing a song from me, I have a piano cover of a song I like and an original composition up so far: musescore.com: Dark Chimes 




I can't play jack squat in real life, so I write music via digital software. For others who do the same, which one do you use?

I personally use MuseScore. Because it has a sheet-music format, it's easier for me to write music because three years of Chorus classes has taught me how to read music. Other midi-creating software I've seen uses a different way that I'm unused to, so I stick to MuseScore.


----------



## SusiKette (Dec 4, 2018)

I mostly use FL Studio and FamiTracker depending on what I'm making


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

FL Studio 20


----------

